# Flounder, Redfish, & Mangrove Snapper Today.



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

Flounder was caught today along with one fat 27" redfish, and (2) mangrove snapper around 12". Flounder were 15" & 18". All caught on live bait in dirty water loaded w/ grass. My girlfriend got both flounder. That made her day. Great day all in all.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pair.....flatties of course.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy cow. Exceptional. I bet they'll taste great. And thanks for the report. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You are really setting your girlfriend up for a lot of ... great fishing stories.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice pair.....flatties of course.


x2 :whistling:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

lil'skeet said:


> Flounder was caught today along with one fat 27" redfish, and (2) mangrove snapper around 12". Flounder were 15" & 18". All caught on live bait in dirty water loaded w/ grass. My girlfriend got both flounder. That made her day. Great day all in all.


 NICE GOOD CATCH TOO!!! JUST SAYIN....:whistling:


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice pair.....flatties of course.


 ditto.....:thumbup:


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

You sir are a lucky man


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Only girl I have met that enjoys the water as much as I do.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

So they say, A good womans hard to find, if she can bait her own hook, help to clean and cook the fish, if she owns a boat, looks like you found yourself a keeper there.....

Just sayin....:yes::notworthy::yes:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

That one flounders tail looks a little gimpy????....Nice catch BTW....Flounder are my favorite inshore species.


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's tail was messed up. I think BP owes him some $money$. I love flounder on rod and reel. Now I just need to get at them before my girlfriend does. I taught her waaay too much. Hell, she is up to a 10' cast net now.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

*Fishing Girlfriend*

Love at first bite!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

lil'skeet said:


> Thanks everyone. Only girl I have met that enjoys the water as much as I do.


 Does she have a sister?? LOL:whistling:


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, has a sister but she is the opposite. She does not like the outdoors and very high maintainance. :thumbdown:


----------

